
Real-Time Marketing in Corporate America: Cottonelle Social Media Fail - bhartzer
https://twitter.com/cottonelle/status/487635888378511363
======
hnnewguy
Never would have ever clicked on Cottonelle's Twitter, but just did. Looks
like Social Media success to me.

